# Humminbird 1198...Need your input!...



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Thinking about taking the plunge and and getting the 1198. 
Looking for thoughts on the unit from anybody that owns or has used one.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

I love mine.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

I don't have one (Lowrance guy), but if you can afford it... DO IT! 

BPS has the 6-pay plan (6 equal monthly payments) at no additional charge.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

I have the 1158 no down or side imaging. I like it a lot. I have had to replace my transducer already though. I wish though I would have bought the lowrance. The picture is so much nicer.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cjbass (Apr 29, 2007)

you wont regret it! especially if your a tourny angler,i just bought a 998 and after a few hrs a portage yesterday not sure how guys can compete without them anymore, its like fishing a whole new lake with what you can find with them.wish i would of had the extra $ to go with the 1198,bigger screen the better


----------



## Rough House (Jun 1, 2012)

Amazing unit. I love my 1198. Switch from a Garmin and Lowrance unit and haven't looked back.


----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

Love mine also. 
For the best price and no sales tax call Brian @ http://www.bbgmarine.com/

You must call to to get the discount pricing.


----------



## ReelTrouble (Nov 1, 2011)

No regrets on my 1197


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

Get it! I've used mine on local lakes and lake erie. The side image is awsome. I have found sunken trees in a river, bluegill and bass beds show up very good, and even a couple sunken boats on one lake! If you buy the 1198 register your unit with hummingbird, then you'll become a hummingbird select member. What that means is when they come out with new software updates or come out with new features like 360 image or i-pilot link, you can download it for free on a SD card and upload it to the unit. You never have to worry that your unit will become "outdated". I got mine connected to my Minn Kota Terrova with i-pilot link and Lakemaster SD card.:T


----------

